# Type of Paint for light bulbs?



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

I have some clear light bulbs (bayonet or pin type) that I need to paint either red or green. What type of paint is used over glass? What brand and color would be best to copy Lionels' red and green colors?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know what you'd use to duplicate Lionel's colors, but I dip them into Tamiya Color paints that I got at a LHS. They come out nice, but not the satin finish that the Lionel bulbs have.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Tamiya paints are super good for lights. I dip my LED's in "clear orange" and they take on a nice warm look inside of buildings.
Bob


----------



## limitwheel (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm looking for red color for Lionels 154 and green color for 022 switch controllers.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What's a good source for Tamiya paints? I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought the Tamiya paints at a local hobby shop, they're the acrylic "clear red" and "clear green" ones that I got.

Here you go, hundreds of them: http://www.hobbylinc.com/tamiya_hobby_and_model_acrylic_paint


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My local hobby shop (Rider's) has a skeleton selection of Tamiya paints right now. They told me Tamiya was forced to suspend production due to some sort of federal regulation and they wouldn't be receiving any Tamiya paints until early December at best.
Hope you can find them in your area 'cause they really are good.
Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Any can of spray red or green will work. Unless you like the clear look.


----------

